# obs hotkeys when?



## Mr.TNT (Jul 31, 2014)

i know it has been said already that hotkeys will be added in the next update for ons i use mac ons which i love but in my videos one of two things is a problem and that is one no hotkeys so i have to click start recording/stream so they see that what i would like is to have hotkeys so i can put it off screen hit a key and done recording and the second is this i want to minimize the showing of my screen i noticed with mac mine craft once mine craft is fullscreen you can't use hotkeys of other programs so what i did before was make the recording screen fit with mine craft and not have it full screen so that worked but ons has no option to make the recording area smaller without making the whole screen smaller and the rest black please fix in the future update with the hotkeys


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 31, 2014)

Hotkey support will be added eventually.


----------



## Mr.TNT (Jul 31, 2014)

I was also wondering when the second part would be added


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 31, 2014)

That will also be added eventually, probably in the next version.

You should consider using punctuation and spell check when you type, because your posts are impossible to read.


----------



## Mr.TNT (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry will do. :(


----------

